# Tomatoes TNT



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2011)

As you can see I'm a tomato NUT I can't wait for summer and fresh sweet toes to ripen in my garden. This recipe is a favorite of ours. Cut the stem end from some good sized romas( I use this when ripe are not available) now scoop out the pulp. Turn shells upside down to drain. Finely chop the pulp to get 1 cup. Set aside cook 1/1/2 cups fresh mushrooms  in 2 tab. butter. Combine 1/2 cup sour cream  and 2 beaten egg yolks mixing well  Add to mushrooms and the 1 cup of pulp and mix well. Stir in 1/2 cup bread crumbs salt,pepper  and pinch of thyme Cook til the mixture thickens and boils. Place tomatoe shells in a 8x8 baking dish spoon mushroom mixture into tomatoes.
Combine 1 Tab butter and 3 Tab bread crumbs sprinkle on tomatoes Bake at 375 for 25 min.
Enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 12, 2011)

Now that sounds like a great recipe!  Tomatoe season is only 15 or 16 months away!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Now that sounds like a great recipe!  Tomatoe season is only 15 or 16 months away!


Where the heck are you? I just had my s-i-l plant some heirloom tomato seed in the hot house to get them started come april and may we will get them in the ground.
kadesma


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm in Michigan.  If we are lucky we will get our first tomatoes in July if we start from plants and not seeds. And if we are able to plant early enough and can find some early girl plants.  I wasn't talking about planting season, I was talking about "eating fresh off the vine" season.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I'm in Michigan.  If we are lucky we will get our first tomatoes in July if we start from plants and not seeds. And if we are able to plant early enough and can find some early girl plants.  I wasn't talking about planting season, I was talking about "eating fresh off the vine" season.


I hope you find some early plants. I try to stay away from anything longer than 70-75 days I'm always tempted but try to not give in.
kadesma


----------



## PattY1 (Mar 13, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I'm in Michigan.  If we are lucky we will get our first tomatoes in July if we start from plants and not seeds. And if we are able to plant early enough and can find some early girl plants.  I wasn't talking about planting season, I was talking about "eating fresh off the vine" season.





15 or 16 months?? That is over a year. I am glad I don't live up there, tomatoes only in season every 1/2 year or so.


----------



## sunnysmile (May 16, 2011)

How many tomatoes for your recipe?


----------



## joesfolk (May 16, 2011)

PattY1 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 15 or 16 months?? That is over a year. I am glad I don't live up there, tomatoes only in season every 1/2 year or so.


 

Well, I just bought my plants this weekend.  Hopefully we can get them in the ground soon.  But this morning we actually had a little frost.  I can't believe it!  Still we always figure its not safe to plant until May 15th which of course is today.  (The 15 months was a joke of course.) until the fall it's mostly hot house tomatoes or stuff trucked in from somewhere else.  Well, there are advantages to living in  Michigan.  I'm just having a litte trouble thinking what they are just now!


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

I love stuffed tomatoes - have you ever tried them stuffed with couscous or pearl couscous or rice? Mix in a little cheese, some mushrooms, mmmm.


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

Yet another reason I'm blessed to live here.  We planted both our two foot plants in March and they've already doubled in size.  I checked them today, and both plants are loaded with little green tomatoes. Over the span of their long season here, last year we had over a hundred ripe 5 inch tomatoes from just two plants.  I can't wait!!

Your recipe sounds delish Kades........can't wait to try it.
Vrecipes, yours look great too!!
By the way, welcome to DC


----------



## kadesma (May 20, 2011)

sunnysmile said:


> How many tomatoes for your recipe?


I don't remember how many I used most likely 5-6 of them
kades


----------



## Kayelle (May 20, 2011)

VRecipes said:


> I love stuffed tomatoes - have you ever tried them stuffed with couscous or pearl couscous or rice? Mix in a little cheese, some mushrooms, mmmm. I have a couple of stuffed tomato recipes on my website, if you're interested.



I'm far from a Vegetarian VRecipes, but this picture is to die for!!


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

Thanks! I share kadesma's love of tomatoes, so I've done a lot of experiments with stuffing them!

I'm SO jealous that you can actually grow your own. I grew up with a garden, but now I'm in an apartment, so all I get is an herb-window-pot. What kind of tomatoes do you grow? Any of the weird colored heirlooms? Sounds like the season is looking better this year; I hear last year was kind of a mess with all the rain.


----------



## dcSaute (May 20, 2011)

>>apartment

our youngest lives in Brooklyn, in a  3rd floor walk up.
the kitchen window is the access to the metal grated fire escape.

if they have a fire event, inside tomato season, they're toast.  the fire escape landings/ladders are _loaded_ with container tomato plants....


----------



## VRecipes (May 20, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> >>apartment
> 
> our youngest lives in Brooklyn, in a  3rd floor walk up.
> the kitchen window is the access to the metal grated fire escape.
> ...



Fresh tomatoes are absolutely worth it


----------



## taxlady (May 20, 2011)

dcSaute said:


> >>apartment
> 
> our youngest lives in Brooklyn, in a  3rd floor walk up.
> the kitchen window is the access to the metal grated fire escape.
> ...



Aren't you worried about your kid?

It's also rather inconsiderate. It would cause a problem for all the people in apartments above.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 21, 2011)

We have a greenhouse full of tomato plants that would so LOVE to go in the ground...unfortunately, with all the rain we've had (and another week of rain forecast for next week), we can't get the gardens rototilled. I'm so frustrated by all the rain. It's a good thing I don't have to go to an office to work--the laundry is drying very slowly (I don't use a dryer--that's a long story). 

My favorite way to eat tomatoes, besides sliced on toast with mayo, salt, and pepper and a few slices of jalepeno pepper, is to take tomatoes, cube them, sprinkle with basalmic vinegar and olive oil, fresh basil, salt, pepper, and fresh mozarella cheese or feta (when I don't have moz).  I can eat this every day for lunch in the summer...


----------



## Littlechef (May 22, 2011)

There's nothing better than a home-grown tomato.  We've had a lot of rain lately, but I can't wait for the weather to improve and the sun to shine so that I can plant our tomatoes.  I always start with plants, not seeds, and I like to plant three varities: Big Boy, plum, and cherry.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 23, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I'm in Michigan.  If we are lucky we will get our first tomatoes in July if we start from plants and not seeds. And if we are able to plant early enough and can find some early girl plants.  I wasn't talking about planting season, I was talking about "eating fresh off the vine" season.



Im in the same state. I agree July is about the time they will be ripe off the vine.


----------



## AmandaN80 (May 23, 2011)

VRecipes said:


> Thanks! I share kadesma's love of tomatoes, so I've done a lot of experiments with stuffing them!
> 
> I'm SO jealous that you can actually grow your own. I grew up with a garden, but now I'm in an apartment, so all I get is an herb-window-pot. What kind of tomatoes do you grow? Any of the weird colored heirlooms? Sounds like the season is looking better this year; I hear last year was kind of a mess with all the rain.



I live in an apartment as well. I use big pots and put one tomato plant per pot and they grow well like that! Tge patio is like 6 feet long but only 3 feet out so its a tight squeeze but its possible


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2011)

I, too, am a tomato freak.  And I know it will sound silly to some, but the earth makes a big difference.  We've lived a lot of places, and I've always tried to grow tomatoes.  But, as my husband says, other places have dirt, the Midwest has earth and soil.  And the tomatoes reflect that.  But then, the season is so short.  But I can't wait for July and our first Early Girls!  To me there are a few favorite tomato meals:

Plain old BLTs
Tomato, mozzerella and basil salad.  Don't know why?  Seriously, anywhere I've lived tomatoes and basil never are at peak at the same time.  The basil dies before the tomatoes ripen, so I wind up buying it at the grocery store.
Tomatoes chopped and tossed with olive oil and angel hair and whatever herbs are in season.  
A favorite for me is bread, cheese and sliced tomato under the broiler.  
A favorite when I was little and lived in Germany, was a simple tomato, white bread, and miracle whip sandwich.


----------



## kadesma (May 24, 2011)

Claire said:


> I, too, am a tomato freak.  And I know it will sound silly to some, but the earth makes a big difference.  We've lived a lot of places, and I've always tried to grow tomatoes.  But, as my husband says, other places have dirt, the Midwest has earth and soil.  And the tomatoes reflect that.  But then, the season is so short.  But I can't wait for July and our first Early Girls!  To me there are a few favorite tomato meals:
> 
> Plain old BLTs
> Tomato, mozzerella and basil salad.  Don't know why?  Seriously, anywhere I've lived tomatoes and basil never are at peak at the same time.  The basil dies before the tomatoes ripen, so I wind up buying it at the grocery store.
> ...


Claire.
I love simple things whem I eat. salt and pepper Miracle whip, plain mayo and a nice mustard, Of course a sauce made from scratch with butter, fresh mushrooms garlic , onions homemade pasta is the best in the world. Hang on to the old recipes they will always keep you on the straight and narrow.
kadesma


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2011)

Claire said:


> ...
> Seriously, anywhere I've lived tomatoes and basil never are at peak at the same time.  The basil dies before the tomatoes ripen, so I wind up buying it at the grocery store.
> ...



Try growing some Greek Basil. Mine is in a pot in the living room and still going strong from last year!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

I've never seen Greek Basil...I'll have to stop at the nursery that has the best selection of herbs next time I drive in to Ottawa...


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I've never seen Greek Basil...I'll have to stop at the nursery that has the best selection of herbs next time I drive in to Ottawa...



I got a pot of the basil, one of parsley, and one of rosemary for $5 last year at Mourelatos, a Greek owned grocery store. I think there are two stores in the "chain".


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2011)

The leaves on the Greek basil are much smaller than those of the regular basil.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

Is the flavor the same? I have Thai basil--it is definitely different. I also planted cinnamon basil one year...


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> Is the flavor the same? I have Thai basil--it is definitely different. I also planted cinnamon basil one year...



I don't think it's a huge difference. I would have to taste them side by side.


----------

